# Ferry From Ireland-France



## Travel123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi! Does any one maybe have some promotion code for irish ferrys or knows where i can find one?

Thanks


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

During Dec there was an offer using FRANCE10


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The promotion code was FRACEC10 with a C before the 10, If this doesn't work, try FRACEC11. If they don't work, email Irish Ferries and ask for the code, and ask them of there are any good deals or offers available. We got 30% off by booking before end of January. Nothing asked for nothing given! Ask!!!!

Ca


----------



## louventadou (Aug 7, 2008)

*ferries Ireland France*

TRY CELTIC LINK WE TRAVEL WITH THIS COMPANY AT LEAST TWICE A YEAR. USUALLY MUCH CHEAPER THAN IRISH FERRIES AND THEY NOW TAKE DOGS BOTH WAYS!


----------



## Another1 (Aug 11, 2010)

We got a good deal with Irish Ferries Roslare to Cherbourg and return via Roscoff for €353, travellling in early June. This includes a cabin for two each way.

Good value I think. However booked this fare in mid-December using the FRANCE10 code.

Always a good idea to check fares well in advance


----------

